# No kernel update from FreeBSD 9.1 GENERIC to v9.2, only binaries



## parcival (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all,

*I* have here FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD zabbix-m01.felten-group.com 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jun 17 11:42:37 UTC 2013     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I've done an upgrade according to v9.2 to the recommendations of FreeBSD Handbook but will only update the binaries and not the kernel. I was already successful with the upgrade to v9.2 on eight other servers.

Any help here, thanks.
Stefan


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2013)

Although the kernel is named GENERIC is it possible this is a custom kernel? That could explain why freebsd-update(8) doesn't want to upgrade it.


----------

